# A wee quiery



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey girls

I was wondering does it matter what health board you are in depends on when your called for treatment?

Jilyhen


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

it used to jilly and that was the problem as some boards had lOADS of patients (eg southern) and others had few that meant that those who lived in boards with fewer on their lists got seen far faster than those who would have signed up at the same time but with a board that was more heavily perscribed. 

that made the system pretty unfair. 

to resolve this issue everyone now goes on one central list regardless of where they come from and once a couple have signed the papers you will be seen 12-14 months after 

that is my understanding of the situation as it stands. i hope that helps ?

i stand to be corrected if im at all mistaken


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Jillyhen,

As far as I know there is now just one regional waiting list for everyone, so it goes by the date you sign forms, and not where you live as was previously the case, someone please correct me on this if im wrong  but i do think these changes have come into effect


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Jillyhen the ladies are correct,think it changed around April/May time last year, and its just one list now.


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

I heard that too - it's definitley much fairer.

Ps> BJP - your wee dog is dead cute!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks girls

I just wondered if it made any difference. I think the lista arent 2 bad at the min

Jillyhen


----------

